# Who sell their Enkei Arashi?



## exaltasla (Nov 20, 2004)

Who sell their Enkei Arashi? Im looking 4 17 inch Enkei Arashi Mag wheels.. pls post if how mch. and much better if you can post a picture tnx


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

is anyone going to move this?!?!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

exaltasla said:


> Who sell their Enkei Arashi? Im looking 4 17 inch Enkei Arashi Mag wheels.. pls post if how mch. and much better if you can post a picture tnx


This belongs in the wanted section!


----------

